# Snake killer



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Big commotion out in the chicken coop... thought it might be something out there that might need killing... so I found these two big 'uns looking for eggs and chicks.
Shoulda come out when everyone is asleep if they wanted to live!

The big one is a touch longer than I am tall, so it's got to be around 6'6" and the smaller one is right at 6 feet long.

Chicken snakes killed with my G10 Super SEALshot:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting! I will say that around here snakes are a bigger pest than anything. Nice perfect headshots too. Did it only take one shot each? Snakes are hard to kill. Thank you for posting!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

If I were a snake I'd have better sense than to raid the chicken coop of a man who cuts cards regularly.....just sayin.

Nice work Bill and while I am a live-and-let-live man on snakes they need to leave the chickenhouse alone.


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pics and awesome shooting!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shootin there sheriff. You got 'em skinned out already, or in the freezer for later? I've got a yearling texas coral snake in the deepfreeze till I can get around to peeling him for pen blanks (at least as long as the wife don't find him first


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill Hays,
Great shoots. One shot, one down, so two shots two down. I am amazed how you shot these two guys. Saludos.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good shooting Bill. I really like that slingshot..Keep those chickens safe. Frogman


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

frogman said:


> Good shooting Bill. I really like that slingshot..Keep those chickens safe. Frogman


Thanks for all that Guys!

Madison, every slingshot I pick up that has something I really like about it... I try to figure out exactly what it is and incorporate it into my personal shooters. If it helps my accuracy and the functionality of the slingshot I'll keep it, but if it doesn't help then it's dropped.

This slingshot is 2.2" between the forks and each forktip is a little over an inch wide for the OTT setup, and is a little over 1.25" for TTF.... Shooting long ranges through the forks, has shown me that I like and actually need it a little wider to accomodate the wider tapered bands for better performance. Utilizes Universal Forks so if the bands mess up at a critical time... Tubes can be slipped on in about 5 seconds.
It's made from 3/4" G10 for the weight, ruggedness and strength of the material.
The center "bicep" curves are inspired by your THUD and are nice because my index finger doesn't wrap to the fork interior then.
The handle shape, cant, position and size came about from many many different tweeks. 
The pinky hole is nicely contoured and was inspired from the Chinese shooters and the PS2. 
The thumb scallop position and shape, from my first "Vergo".
The height and contour of the finger support, from my first Dragon design.

In short, pretty much every slingshot I make for myself uses many if not all the things I like about other designs... all in one piece.
One of these days, hopefully I'll have the "perfect" slingshot... this one is pretty close and is my current favorite, as I can shoot it with a great deal of accuracy using heavy or light ammo and from long or short ranges... but I'm sure there'll be something I see at some time that will make it just a little better!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice shooting! I will say that around here snakes are a bigger pest than anything. Nice perfect headshots too. Did it only take one shot each? Snakes are hard to kill. Thank you for posting!


Yeah, one shot each... center of the head using .420 lead balls. Not really a tough shot though, as the snakes weren't more than 15 feet away.
I just posted them because of how freakin' big they were... 6'6" is a pretty good sized chicken snake.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting bill what bands are they they look good?


----------



## Mudman (Apr 21, 2011)

Even at 15 feet, it's still a pretty good shot! 
Nice work Bill.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Bill.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

McKee,
I use a variety of bands... but the one's that were on that slingshot at the time were 1 inch wide straight cut 0.04 latex, with rolled in pouch side attachment.
I rarely double up bands and never fold. Usually I'll just cut a single band wider and longer if I need more power and range.

0.05 latex is strong stuff, 0.03 latex is fast but fairly weak... 0.04 is a good compromise for day to day use.
Theraband, gold and black are good as well... just not quite as good as the medical grade latex.

Then of course there's solid rubber "square's" "cylinders" and hollow tubes... Chinese looped style, single and double straights... etc. etc...
I've used them all, but for day to day use on a hunting catty/slingshot you just can't beat the pull weight to speed ratio of the medical grade latex. Longevity is a different thing... solids last longest but IMO are the poorest performers though. All tubes are somewhere in the middle of the performance vs. longevity spectrum.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Joder como disfrutas , valla serpiente , espero comprarte una honda lo antes posible , un saludo Bill.


----------

